# Florida Man Assaults Hillbilly Minding Own Business



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Florida Man uses government agency to assault an Alabama Hillbilly who, by his own account, "wasn't botherin' nobody."

The victim stated he was minding his own business and "not breaking any real significant laws" (despite reports of a previous incident on the property involving a weed-eater, a live chicken, and peach preserves), when he received a telegram from the local internet man instructing him to check his mailbox because a package may have been in there for a while.

The victim is a father, husband, and all-around blue collar Libertarian who apparently collects broken vehicles. He says he jumped on his favorite tractor to drive to the mailbox, where he was surprised by a blast from a well-constructed bomb. The victim, who declined to give his name, citing fear of "The Twitter Birds," was uninjured in the blast. It's a miracle, which he attributes to the quality materials and superior workmanship of his Liberty overalls.

Florida Man is to be considered dangerously unhinged. He is also known by several aliases, including "Swamp Guy," "El Chupacabra," and @zcziggy .

Thanks, Joe. I looks forward to taking a trip down AJ lane.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Figured you could take a break from all those fancy Ashton and cc's you smoke and have a working man's one.
By the way...my yellow flag is bigger than yours...and it has a snake on it. :grin2:


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Good one Zig And those AJ s are definitely worth the price of admission. I would not be surprised if someone will be selling his antique car collection for a stake in the AJ company 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

You show em Zig, Nice hit!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny, this act of domestic terrorism didn't make the news on PBS!:grin2:


----------

